# All those coming to Lydd



## medwayjon (Apr 21, 2009)

Final numbers confirmed.

10 of us in total, going out in a 4 and 2 3's. Names in a hat for groupings.

Arrive 9.15am, range (token available from pro), breakfast 9.45am, 1st tee-time 10.30am.

Payment to be made to the pro-shop on arrival.

Individual stableford for those who want a friendly bet.

Was going to a prize for NP and LD out of a Â£1 per person donation to a prize-pot if thats agreeable?

Should be a great day anyway and the weather is looking good.


----------



## HTL (Apr 21, 2009)

Sounds good to me fella. Cheers for sorting it all. 

I cant wait to show off the new Adidas gear! And I suppose it will be good to see you guys. 

The prizes sound good, they will pay for my petrol.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 21, 2009)

HTL.

Hope you win some more NXT's...........


----------



## MVP (Apr 22, 2009)

after last nights range session doesnt look like i will win NP or LD for that matter. i need to be swinging it at about 40 % just to make contact!  theres an art to hitting of range mats and i havent remembered that art. 

also im bored of my irons and dont really like them any more think i wanna go back to mizunos probably the mx 100s or 200s.  

not good thoughts going into a match on saturday!


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 22, 2009)

Have you tarts sent Trinny & Susannah the GPS co-ordinates?


----------



## HTL (Apr 22, 2009)

http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/weather/uk/se/lydd_forecast_weather.html

Its going to RAIN! Bad Times. 

Change of wardrobe me thinks


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 22, 2009)

BBC look even worse

http://news.bbc.co.uk/weather/forecast/2590


----------



## medwayjon (Apr 22, 2009)

Checked with a mate at Rochester Airport, he uses the aviation forecast actually, funny that.

They say that Lydd Airport (next to curse) has a 60% chance of rain showers between 10am & 1pm.

Waterproof jacket will be packed.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 22, 2009)

Potential problem looming. Been called into one of our teams as a reserve on Saturday. Not sure if I'm needed at this stage but may not be able to play Lydd.


----------



## MVP (Apr 22, 2009)

Rain...not what i was hoping for! there is enuff water round that course without it coming from the sky too!


----------



## medwayjon (Apr 22, 2009)

Let us know when you know homer. The day wont be the same without the style and sophistication you bring to these occassions though.


----------



## Leftie (Apr 22, 2009)

Mention rain and he wimps out    Apparently the orange in his new shirt runs...


----------



## MVP (Apr 22, 2009)

http://www.metcheck.com/V40/UK/FREE/dayforecast.asp?day=3&zipcode=Lydd


----------



## medwayjon (Apr 22, 2009)

Now that looks like an improvement on this mornings forecast.

Have faith and we will be ace.


----------



## MVP (Apr 22, 2009)

fingers crossed!!!!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 22, 2009)

Leftie

I'm pretty put out by that. I haven't been part of the A team (elite squad) for several years and so coming second and third in the last two events got me noticed and at least on the fringes. Definitely not an opportunity to miss if I get picked as I doubt I'll get a second bite.


----------



## Farneyman (Apr 22, 2009)

I haven't been part of the A team (elite squad) for several years
		
Click to expand...

I love it when a plan comes together.  I always wondered what happened with Murdoch.


----------



## Leftie (Apr 22, 2009)

It was posted   matey.

Best of luck with the selection.  I was lucky enough to play for one of our club's teams in the Kent inter-club KO teams for a couple of years until my h/cap came down and it was an honour.

I suppose that we could forgive your non-attendance at Lydd but what will happen to the "Dream Team" now?  Will it be disbanded?  Will HTL have to find another partner.

WE MUST BE TOLD !!!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 22, 2009)

My man and I are having a game on Friday so I'm confident the dream team will remain intact. I understand there is a challenge isued for May 10th at Leatherhead.

I realised straight after posting and re-reading (got in after an hours practice and rushing before the football) that your tone was light hearted. The good news though is that the orange and blue shirt have already been out in a shower a few weeks back and we don't have a colour clash situation (other than that designed by the manufacturer).


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 23, 2009)

I understand there is a challenge isued for May 10th at Leatherhead....
		
Click to expand...


----------



## captgray (Apr 23, 2009)

hi i have been away and just got back have I been counted
Cpt Gray


----------



## Leftie (Apr 23, 2009)

If memory serves, a good insect repellant might be advisable ....


----------



## medwayjon (Apr 23, 2009)

You are definately in captgray!

See you saturday.


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 23, 2009)

Was considering making up the numbers, but I have now put my back out. No golf for me for a while. Tried tonight. Not good. If someone poured petrol down my spine and lit it, it wouldn't be as painful. Am down for the medal on Sunday. Anyone know a good faith healer?


----------



## medwayjon (Apr 23, 2009)

I would recommend a visit to the chiropractor chris, they truly are miracle workers if you ask me.

I have done my back badly 3 or 4 times and they have always sorted it.

Funnily enough I am due to start physio for my left shoulder and neck next week, apparently my golf-swing is causing it woe.


----------



## MVP (Apr 24, 2009)

What sthis i here that lydd golf course is a adder sanctuary???


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 24, 2009)

Anyone taking a camera along as I reckon this will make a great feature for the magazine


----------



## HTL (Apr 24, 2009)

Sounds like you just nominated yourself mate. Ill practise a few new poses tonight, just to keep the album fresh.


----------



## MVP (Apr 24, 2009)

dont forget to drink plenty of beers tonight htl!


----------



## HTL (Apr 24, 2009)

dont forget to drink plenty of beers tonight htl!
		
Click to expand...

Just having a few mate. I'm knackered after playing today, I played like a right plonker so went straight to the range and tried to sort out my hook, no success, see you on the range.


----------



## medwayjon (Apr 24, 2009)

See you there boys.

I have organised prizes for NP and LD so anyone who wants to participate lob in a quid.

Have opted for fair holes, giving everyone a fair chance of both these prizes.

Individual stableford at Â£5 a corner for anyone who fancies it?

Weather forecast has improved, see you all tomorrow.


----------



## Mawgan (Apr 24, 2009)

Jon,

Well done for organizing this - I'm sure it will be great fun.  Look forward to seeing you there.

D.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 24, 2009)

Money desperately tight (HID's salary not cleared as expected) so may lob a couple of quid in for NP and LD but may not stretch to Â£5 for main prize and so will play my own game. Sorry guys but can only just rustle up the money to come at all


----------



## MVP (Apr 25, 2009)

what homers trying to say is these guys have got the dodgiest bunch of handicaps hes ever seen so hes keepin his fiver safe hahahaha


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 25, 2009)

Sorry guys. Got the call to play with th 1st team (at Bearwood Lakes) so its too good an opportunity to pass up on bot sides of the coin. Have fun. If you can take plenty of pics and do a report I'll make sure all the banditry is mentioned to a wider audience in the magazine


----------



## CrapHacker (Apr 25, 2009)

OOOH err

After a nice morning, the clouds are forming, and it's looking like a storm is coming.

G'luck to anyone out there - get the waterproofs ready.


----------

